# mr coney



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

big Q...WHO IS MR CONEY AND WHY SUCH OUTRAGEUOS PRICES?????


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

He must be a vary patient man. Some of his stuff has been there as long as I have been checking his site.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Pay....to join....to buy?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Guess he figures if you're crazy enough to pay to join, you're crazy enough to pay his prices....


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I'm not sure of his name but I believe he used to do the Philly shows. I actually, see him as a bit of a visionary, he was among the first solely slot car sites to attempt to challenge ebay early on. Perhaps if he had a better business plan we wouldn't be going to the bay.


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

copperhead71 said:


> Pay....to join....to buy?


I don't think a fee is required to register.

This is from the website:

"FEES - Mister Coney charges fees to list items on this site and you agree to pay all fees. There are NO fees to (1) register, (2) buy a classified ad item, (3) make an offer or win a trade item, (4) bid or win an auction item or place a wanted item."

I think you need to register to browse...Anyone a member and actually purchased or listed thru the website?


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

if his prices were a bit cheaper i would like to buy some of his items..when i can go to ebay and pay 30 to 50% less..it is a no brainer....although he does have some parts that i do not see on e bay often..just i feel they are too high...guess i will wait til i see what i want here or ebay..


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

sjracer said:


> I actually, see him as a bit of a visionary, he was among the first solely slot car sites to attempt to challenge ebay early on. Perhaps if he had a better business plan we wouldn't be going to the bay.


Brad Bennett did the 1st slot car only show I know of. It is now the Richfield(OH) show. Still going strong.

Joel Tshantz did a slot car only show. He did it at his house. He had a huge building (w/a basketball court inside) and did the show for free. No charge for tables he rented. He did accept donations to a charity. No admission fee. Mr. Coney, Joe Bodnurchuk(sp?), took over the show and held it at one of the Hotels near the location of the Toledo Toy Show. He originally did them on the same weekend as the Toledo Toy Show. Joe started doing shows at different locations, 3 or 4 times a year. For whatever reason, attendance started dropping and he finally stopped.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

B u d n a r c h u c k or something similar


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I'd guess Mr. Coney occasionally gets a sale to people who aren't yet aware of the going prices for similar items on eBay, or who'd rather pay Mr. C's prices than watch and wait for the toys to appear on eBay, then go through the bidding, etc. Not unreasonable. Some people's time is worth a lot more than mine, and some of Mr. C's items are pretty uncommon - you can't count on eBay having them listed any time soon in equivalent condition. So he probably covers costs for his site and makes a bit extra. 

I'm just glad the site is there. It's a good resource for info on Atlas history, and some of the other smaller manufacturers. Thanks, Mr. C.

-- D

========


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Joe promoted a series of shows in 2006 in several different locations. I don't know about the others, but the one in Tinley Park, IL in Oct. was very lightly attended. There were not a lot of vendors despite the fact that the Midwest Swap had been moved to Rockford at the time before returning to the region. With all the promotion, I was quite surprised at that. I was in a very short line waiting to get in. Never happened again.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I remember him doing the Philly Show first in King of Prussia at the mall and then in Ft Washington at a hotel and my son getting one of his Conehead puzzles. I also remember him speaking to bear6969 at one of the shows and saying he couldn't figure it out about 1/3 of the people were new and 1/3 never returned from the previous show.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yep, it seemed at one show that bear was the only vendor? or was that just me? in Ft Wash?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Joe Bodnarchuk. I met him at the first show I ever went to. I had just gotten back into the hobby with a vintage yard sale find, and he actually bought a Vibe Corvette off of me that I had just found in that lot... the proceeds ended up financing a few other cars I bought at the show. Talked with him a few times at shows, even once or twice on the phone... I was dabbling in making decals at the time, and he had some ideas for promoting the hobby that maybe could have made use of some of them. Heck of a nice guy, had some innovative ideas about the hobby... doesn't seem like any of them have changed the slot car world, though.

--rick


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

I've never bought from him but I was browsing the site and there seemed to be actually plenty of stuff I didn't think was too insane if you read between the 3 and 4 digit asking prices for some stuff. For me personally if it's something I really want and say he had it mint perfect i's dotted t's crossed for $40-50 maybe I'd spring instead of trying to find it on ebay over the course of the rest of my life for $25-30 ya know. I guess it's similar to the slotcarcentral thread, don't like it, don't buy it :thumbsup:


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Nah Al, I was in Ft. Washington even went to the one that I believe Bobby(?) did there with free Tastykakes. I won a Carrera(?) Red Mustang Cobra at that one. The Philly Show used to be my favorite, now it's the Maryland Show. I always seem to be able to find some good deals there and it's not to far way. I wonder how the change in location will affect the ###''s ?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I had a table at Bobby's show in Ft Wash, you bought a Super II, brand new, still in package, body from me for $20.00.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

[ I wonder how the change in location will affect the ###''s ?[/QUOTE]


What is changing?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

aberdeen is moving because that hotel is being renovated and is unavailable


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

AL, any news on the new location as yet? I have not heard anything from Elliot. pig


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

there is another location about 10 miles farther south on I-95 that is available. don't know any more than that. I'm sure we will hear very soon.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Got this email:

14th MARYLAND (formerly Aberdeen) SLOT CAR SHOW & SWAP MEET – March 24, 2013



All Slot Car Hobbyists, Racers & Collectors



BIG NEWS! With about 3 months to go, our 14th MARYLAND, Slot Car Show & Swap Meet (flyer attached) will be held this year on Sunday, MARCH 24th, 10A-2P.



YES, YOU READ IT RIGHT. We are NO LONGER CALLING IT THE ABERDEEN SLOT CAR SHOW, because WE ARE IN A NEW LOCATION! Due to circumstances out of our control, after 7 years, the Clarion Hotel Aberdeen, can no longer host our show. SO, we had to find a NEW LOCATION at the HILTON GARDEN INN, WHITE MARSH MALL, BALTIMORE, MD. 



The GOOD NEWS is that it is ONLY 17 MILES SOUTH of our old location. It is conveniently located right off of Maryland INTERSTATE 95, at EXIT 67B (driving by mall hotel can even be seen from the Interstate) in WHITE MARSH MALL, so it’s extremely easy to get to. Going the speed limit (who does that?) it would only be another 15 minute drive for those of you coming from the North. Of course, for those coming from the WEST or SOUTH, it would be a bit closer than the old location. 



The Hilton Garden Inn’s address is 5015 Campbell Boulevard, Baltimore, MD 21236 and their direct local phone # is 410-427-0600. Located in a mall, the hotel has plenty of parking and plenty of places to eat and shop as well. AND, instead of two adjoining banquet rooms, this hotel has one large banquet room to house all of the vendor tables.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx gerome


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

It is strange that I haven't gotten an email from Elliot about it, nor do I recall seeing an announcement on any of the other groups or ML/DL's! Weird! pig


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I got the email today. I was lucky enough to be in the Philly area 6 years ago and attended. I put my name on a mailing list at the show. Unfortunately I have not been able to attend since.


----------

